
Recycled plastic waste made into 3D print filament for developing regions - rjhayes
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3059311/in-tanzania-this-startup-will-pay-for-plastic-trash-and-make-3-d-printer-filament
======
ciaran_oc
Love this!!!

